# tilting doll



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Érdekelne, hogy milyen magyar nevet tudtok a *tilting doll* nevű játékra (kép pl. itt). 
Még óvodás koromban létezett, de már nem emlékszem a nevére.

(Durván a leírása: olyan műanyag baba, amelynek a teste egy nagy piros gömbszerűség, a feje egy kisebb gömb, arccal és fejkötővel. Síma felületre téve a gömb alapján ingó mozgást végez, soha nem borul fel.)

Köszi előre is.


----------



## Encolpius

Még megvan.  Mi, Keljfeljancsinak hívtuk. Hogy kell helyesen írni, fogalmam sincs. Bár há nőnemű a baba, ostobán hangzik a -jancsi, akkor lehetne "keljfeljuliska"


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, Encolpius. Tényleg van ilyen baba képe is a találatok között! 

Én is arra gondoltam volna, hogy a keljfeljancsi nem lánynak való baba, hanem valami hímnemű/kinézetű dolog (ha már "...jancsi").
Láttam, hogy ez valami orosz eredetű játék, nem tudom, hogy a nevét is akkor az oroszból fordítottuk-e ilyenre vagy ez egy teljesen magyar keletű név.


----------



## Akitlosz

Ez a *Kelj fel Jancsi* magyarul. Három szóban kell írni. Azt nem tudom, hogy a Jancsit nagy vagy kis kezdőbetűvel. De megkérdezem szakértőtől, mert kíváncsi lettem.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem, Akitlosz, ezt egybe és kisbetűvel kell írni. 
Még a Helyesírási Szabályzat szerint is.


----------



## Akitlosz

Így van.
"
Az eredeti mondat így hangzott: Kelj fel, Jancsi! A mondat szavai  összeforrtak, az egész szerkezet főnevesült, emiatt a játék  neve  helyesen: keljfeljancsi (egybeírva, és a Jancsi nevet is kisbetűvel  írjuk.
"


----------

